# Tundra auto lock/unlock program steps



## Cartman

I just found this as I have been wanting my truck to auto lock when I put it in drive.

My new TRD doesn't have the feature to do features customization
Is there codes how to reprogram these without going to dealer?

I found couple but it would be nice if there is complete list



Automatic Door Unlocking-Linked To The Driverâ€™s Door

This will program all the doors to automatically unlock whenever the driverâ€™s door is opened within 10 seconds after the ignition is turned from â€œONâ€ to the â€œACCESSORYâ€ or â€œOFFâ€ position.

1. Set the Parking Brake 2. Make sure all doors are closed 3. Place the ignition switch in the â€œONâ€ position 4. Automatic Transmission Models Only- place the transmission gear selector in the â€œNâ€ position (NEUTRAL) 5. Within 10 seconds of turning the ignition to the â€œONâ€ position, press and hold the driverâ€™s side power door lock switch in the unlock position (rear of the switch) for 5 seconds

All doors will lock and unlock to indicate that the programming was successful. To cancel the programming, repeat the steps.

Automatic Door Unlocking â€“ Linked To Shift Lever (Automatic Transmission Models Only)

This Will Program All The Doors To Unlock Whenever The Shift Lever Placed In PARK.

1. Set The Parking Brake 2. Make Sure All Doors Are Closed 3. Place The Ignition Switch In The â€œONâ€ position 4. Place The Transmission Gear Selection In The â€œPâ€ position (PARK) 5. Within 10 Seconds Of Turning The Ignition To The â€œONâ€ Position, Press And Hold The Driverâ€™s Side Power Door Lock Switch In The Unlock Position (Rear Of The Switch) For 5 Seconds

All Doors Will Lock And Unlock To Indicate That The Programming Was Successful. To Cancel The Programming, Repeat The Steps.

Automatic Door Locking â€“ Linked To Vehicle Speed

This Will Program All The Doors To Lock Whenever The Vehicle Reaches A Speed Of About 12 mph.

1. Set the Parking Brake 2. Make sure all doors are closed 3. Place the ignition switch in the â€œONâ€ position 4. Automatic Transmission Models Only- place the transmission gear selector in the â€œNâ€ position (NEUTRAL) 5. Within 10 seconds of turning the ignition to the â€œONâ€ position, press and hold the driverâ€™s side power door lock switch in the unlock position (front of the switch) for 5 seconds and then release

All doors will lock and unlock to indicate that the programming was successful. To cancel the programming, repeat the steps.


----------



## hoosierplugger

I bought an OBDII pigtail to USB and some software that lets you reprogram convenience features. I turned the seatbelt chime off (no "motherin" me please), set all doors to unlock with one push of the key fob and turned the factory alarm on.

I'll see if I can find the link -- best $40 I ever spent.

Dealer refused to do the seatbelt chime and wanted $$ to do the other stuff. I'll turn the chime back on if I sell the truck.


----------



## Cartman

Factory alarm? Isn't it on? It shows a little red flashing truck icon next to my dash clock.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Heres the thread from tundrasolutions, I'll see if I can find the ebay link when I bought it.

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/1gen-tundra/228047-toyota-tundra-techstream-clone-35-45-a/


----------



## hoosierplugger

Theyre still available on ebay, search for toyota techstream and buy one with the CD. It only runs on a 32 bit operating system. Mine worked flawlessly.


----------



## Backwater1

hoosierplugger said:


> Theyre still available on ebay, search for toyota techstream and buy one with the CD. It only runs on a 32 bit operating system. Mine worked flawlessly.


Do you have a link?

I need techstream bad.

Nevermind. Found it. Does it work just like the regular techstream at the dealer? Also, will it run on a regular laptop??? You may have just changed my life with this post lol

The TS link doesn't have any info. So is this valid for all 2nd Gen Tundras?


----------



## hoosierplugger

I haven't used the tech stream at the dealer, but it allows you to reprogram a lot of the convenience features. I'm really low tech and only wanted it to turn that annoying seat belt chime off. I also did a couple of other things while I had it attached:

- my key fob now only needs to be pressed once for ALL doors to unlock

- turned the alarm on

- doors now lock after 2 MINUTES if they're unlocked and door is not opened

Not sure if you can do engine programming, bu with gassers not sure there's much to gain.

You've got to have a 32 bit laptop and it goes from a USB port to your OBD connector.

Sure there's other stuff in there. If you're close to League City swing by and we'll try it on your rig.


----------



## Backwater1

hoosierplugger said:


> I haven't used the tech stream at the dealer, but it allows you to reprogram a lot of the convenience features. I'm really low tech and only wanted it to turn that annoying seat belt chime off. I also did a couple of other things while I had it attached:
> 
> - my key fob now only needs to be pressed once for ALL doors to unlock
> 
> - turned the alarm on
> 
> - doors now lock after 2 MINUTES if they're unlocked and door is not opened
> 
> Not sure if you can do engine programming, bu with gassers not sure there's much to gain.
> 
> You've got to have a 32 bit laptop and it goes from a USB port to your OBD connector.
> 
> Sure there's other stuff in there. If you're close to League City swing by and we'll try it on your rig.


I ended up ordering it and it came in Friday. Now I just have to hunt down a 32 bit laptop. Should have an extra old one at work, so we will see.

I am kind of nervous about just plugging some computer program from China into my perfectly good truck.

Great find and thanks for the heads up and offer!


----------



## hoosierplugger

I had the same reservations, but lots of guys at Tundra Solutions went before I did. 

As I recall there may've been some key code, did they send you that?


----------



## hoosierplugger

--


----------



## hoosierplugger

I just realized the link I posted was to the Gen 1 Tundra board, here's the link to the Gen 2 board with 31 pages of discussion:

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/227368-toyta-techstream-v7-clone-35-a/

Craig


----------



## Blacktip Shark

Thanks Cartman! Time for me to do mine.


----------



## Rob1990

hoosierplugger said:


> I bought an OBDII pigtail to USB and some software that lets you reprogram convenience features. I turned the seatbelt chime off (no "motherin" me please), set all doors to unlock with one push of the key fob and turned the factory alarm on.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the link -- best $40 I ever spent.
> 
> Dealer refused to do the seatbelt chime and wanted $$ to do the other stuff. I'll turn the chime back on if I sell the truck.



What software did you buy 🤔


----------

